# The Stilt Hall, Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia, January 2015



## HughieD (Jan 26, 2016)

Last time I visited KL just under a year ago with work I had a bit of time on my hands so I got around a few places. This time time was tighter and things have moved on fast in the Malaysian Capital. One house I'd noticed that time and was on my list to visit had been demo'ed and building work was moving on at a pace at a number of places. Even the gateway to Pudu Prison had been done-up and incorporated into a new development.

So this was my only explore. I stumbled upon this place having been up to the aviary in the Lake Gardens area. It was just next to the road and clearly had been abandoned for some time. No history on the place at all and not even clear what its previous use may have been. Any how here's the pictures. 


img3432 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3433 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3434 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3435 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3437 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3439 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3440 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3443 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3444 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3445 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3446 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3447 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3449 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3452 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3454 by HughieDW, on Flickr


img3456 by HughieDW, on Flickr


----------



## Sam Haltin (Jan 26, 2016)

Nice photographs. Interesting building.


----------



## krela (Jan 27, 2016)

Very nice Hugh!


----------



## Judderman62 (Jan 27, 2016)

very, very nice place and good photos. Thanks for that sir.


----------



## Rubex (Jan 27, 2016)

You must have a really cool job HughieD! You get to travel to all these lovely places  fantastic find and photos.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 28, 2016)

Fascinating building.Thanks for showing.


----------



## UrbanX (Jan 28, 2016)

You get about! 
Wonderfully different, thanks for sharing


----------



## HughieD (Jan 29, 2016)

Cheers folks. Tracked it down on Google Maps and still can't find any info on this place.



Rubex said:


> You must have a really cool job HughieD! You get to travel to all these lovely places  fantastic find and photos.



Thank you Rubex. Ha ha...well - it has it's moments so you have to embrace them!



UrbanX said:


> You get about!
> Wonderfully different, thanks for sharing



Cheers UrbanX. Tis a bit innit?


----------



## Trinpaul (Feb 6, 2016)

A very nice building, you can see how the colonial style is very similar from Malaysia to Trinidad


----------

